# Does dog urine really kill grass?



## Matthew Criner (Apr 19, 2006)

I haven't ever seen this happen with any of my other dogs, but my pups urine seems to be killing the grass. Is this really what is killing it? And if so, how come my other dogs doesn't?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Matthew Criner said:


> I haven't ever seen this happen with any of my other dogs, but my pups urine seems to be killing the grass. Is this really what is killing it? And if so, how come my other dogs doesn't?


It happens all the time.

You can water the spot often to dilute the ammonia; you
can make sure the dog is drinking plenty of water; you can
vary the pee spots a lot; you can train the dog to a specific spot
where you don't care about the grass.

I've read a lot about this topic, so I'll bet there will be other
ideas, too, about treating the grass.

I do #4 above. :lol:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Matt,

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?cls=2&cat=1551&articleid=1493


----------



## Matthew Criner (Apr 19, 2006)

Thank you so much connie. Damn so I guess I am going to have to resod the spots in my yard.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Matthew Criner said:


> Thank you so much connie. Damn so I guess I am going to have to resod the spots in my yard.


I have coarse fescue all over, which is not particularly
beautiful but *does* stay green throughout the dry summer
here and *does* resist urine burns.

My vote was green, coarse, and tough instead of velvety but 
spotted and thirsty.


:lol: :lol:


----------



## Carol Silrum (May 9, 2006)

Our female pees on the lawn and we have never had grass burn. Our male pup's pee is causing brown spots all over. I have heard that a small amount of vinegar added to their water can help with this. Anyone know if this is true? 

Male pee stinks worse too!

~Carol


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Carol Silrum said:


> Our female pees on the lawn and we have never had grass burn. Our male pup's pee is causing brown spots all over. I have heard that a small amount of vinegar added to their water can help with this. Anyone know if this is true?
> 
> Male pee stinks worse too!
> 
> ~Carol


From what I have read, the various additives to food (including
vinegar) don't work. The dilution does, I believe....... whether
it's from extra water in the dog's diet or from extra water on the 
spots.

But that's just what I've read; others may have had good
first-hand experience.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Grass? Is that the green stuff that USED to be in my backyard? :lol:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I never had a problem with the grass until Thunder went on drugs. Now he's way to meeellllllllloooooowww to lift his leg and all the grass is dying. 
Just kinda stands there with this Cheech n Chong smile on his face when he's wizzin. :roll:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> I never had a problem with the grass until Thunder went on drugs. Now he's way to meeellllllllloooooowww to lift his leg and all the grass is dying.
> Just kinda stands there with this Cheech n Chong smile on his face when he's wizzin. :roll:


I can SO picture this! :lol: :lol:


----------

